# Opinions on project bogger



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

I currently am running a 2008 RZR . I have a 3 inch lift and 29.5 Outlaws when I run mud. 28" Super Swamper TSLs on the trails and roads. I want to begin doing more mud runs here in Michigan and have thought about picking up a 800 Sportsm and or other big bore quad for a bogger project but have not found one in my price range. So how about some opinions? 

Option A: Save the cash and put it into the RZR. Go with like a 4 " lift so it remains trailable. Maybe put some into motor and such.

Option B: Leave the RZR as is and but a used big bore ATV for a bogger.

I run mostly for the fun of it but want to be competitive in whatever class I run. Money is a factor as it is with most all of us as is the ability to run long trail rides. We have frequently done rides over 100 miles round trip so reliability is a must. 

Just interested in some opinions from you guys and girls here at MIMB. 
I look forward to hearing from you all. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

If it was me I would get me an older big bore to mess with. I would love to have an older Prairie 650 or 700 to play with. You should try racing with the EDL's I think they bite the bottom of the pit better than any tire out. also...I am sending you a PM.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i think the special purpose built bike would be the best solution as a winning pit bike wont be a good 100 mile trail machine.


----------

